# Yay! A good outcome!



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Bea kidded with twin girls late last night/early this morning. My brother found them out there with her when he fed this AM. So glad to have an uneventful kidding and finally some girls! Pictures later..it's nasty out right now.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:leap: CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :stars:


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks! They're super cute (but aren't they all?). One sister is significantly larger than the other. The one is TEENY! She seriously weighs nothing and has teeny little hooves. But, she's up and standing and nursing, so I'll just keep an eye on her. Here are pictures!










The tiny sister










The bigger sister...I think her coloring is neat!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww....how cute...congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the girls.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

They are very very cute.


----------



## jglfainters (Jan 10, 2011)

Really cute babies. Love the coloring!


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks all...

Unfortunately we're down to one baby girl. I noticed that mama only had one with her this morning and I can't find the other anywhere. We looked all over the pen. Then I noticed that the remaining baby has some blood on her head. I can't find a wound though. I'm guessing something grabbed her in the night. . She was so little and my favorite too. The only predators we have around here are foxes, *****, and possums. Nothing bigger than a fox though. I guess a fox could have taken her..she was small. Ugh. I knew I should have gotten a big dog to live out there. This kidding season has been so tough on me.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh! I'm so sorry! Perhaps she was failing.. so it made it really easy to be snatched.... I hope things go better for the other one


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

yea..maybe that's true. What I'm thinking may have happened is that the fox smelled the placenta and was drawn into the pen by it. She didn't eat it and I never got around to cleaning it up yesterday because of the rain and having to go to work. When I was looking for the baby this morning it was gone. Maybe the fox was drawn to it (it was near the shelter, right outside the entrance) and then spotted the baby and snatched it and ran? I dunno..I hope nothing bothers them tonight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The blood on the other kid could be from momma's discharge..... 


Do you have any buckets around ....look under all of them... or anything that can be over turned.... 

I am sorry the baby is missing...


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your missing kid. Which one was it? I am glad I have a LGD, even tho I live in "town" there are owls and coyotes.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm sorry she disappeared. I did find one under a tub they overturned once. It was still alive, fortunately. They were a lot older. Your tiny one might have been small enough to be taken by an owl or a hawk. She was darling. And so is the one you still have.

Jan


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks all..

We never did find her. We do have hawks, so maybe one of them grabbed her. She was an itty bitty thing..couldn't have weighed 2lbs or so. Itchysmom..she was the one in the first picture..the baby nursing. .


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

oh my I am so so sorry....good luck with her sister... :hug:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh no!  That's horrible...I hope you can get past it and that the other little girl remains healthy and happy. :hug:


----------

